# How tall are you?



## starfire (Dec 21, 2010)

So I'm really bored right now, and decided to make a fun little thread. I'm just curious to see how tall you all are and thought it would be interesting. I'll start this off. 

I'm 5 feet 8 inches.


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

5 feet 3 inches


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

5' 9"


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

5' 8"(ish)


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

6'1''


----------



## allie j (Nov 11, 2010)

5'10''


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5' 10 1/2"


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5' 11"


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

5' 7"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6' 3"


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

5'5"


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

5'3
I'm fun sized


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Aww!

I'm 5' 10.75" to be precise.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

6'3"...maybe more


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5'5". average height. average weight. I'm so average.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Just a hair over 5'10".


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

5'3/5'4. Damn some really tall guys in here. ^ lol


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

189cm (or 6' 2.5")


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

5"11


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^that's how tall my boyfriend is! you could be brothers.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

leonardess said:


> 5'5". average height. average weight. I'm so average.


There there, you're spectacularly average.

I'm 5'11" although right now hunched over my computer i'm like 3'6"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ thanks. I feel much better now.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

6'1"


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

5'8"

Average for my ethnic group. But I feel short.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

5'7"


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm 6'1", a good basket ball player height. Too bad I don't play xD


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am 5 foot 9


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Some tall girls in here.

I'm 5'8".


----------



## Swanson (Sep 4, 2010)

5'5 here.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

6ft 2"


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

5'8''. I'm always surprised at the number of guys who lie about their age. I've run into a good number of guys shorter than me who claim to be 5'10" on up, lol.


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

5'7"...wish I was taller. :roll


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

5'9-1/2"

I'm surprised that everyone is stating in feet & inches, I would have supposed most people on SAS use the metric system.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

5'4"


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

even in places that use the metric system most ppl do their height in feet/inches.....not sure why haha


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Is that so? I didn't realize that.

I know in England they use stones for weight. I found that interesting too.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

5'8"-ish. Although, I think I'm developing a hunchback from slouching so much.:cry


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

gilt said:


> Is that so? I didn't realize that.
> 
> I know in England they use stones for weight. I found that interesting too.


1 stone equals approximately 14 pounds.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

161 cm 

i stopped growing when i was 16 :cry


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

leonardess said:


> 1 stone equals approximately 14 pounds.


That is unusual to say the least! I guess it makes as much sense as 12 inches per foot



lazy calm said:


> 161 cm


rebel!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

whaat


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

5'10''.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

5'11''. Slightly above the national average, I think. Ironically I'm always noticing guys taller than me wherever I go, so I still feel short.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

about 5'9"


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

5'6'' 1/2... 5'7''ish...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

5'5"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Woohoo! I'm the shortest guy to post in this thread. I'm 5'5".

Edit: Ok, maybe not. Unless I really do count BetaBoy90 as a female.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

5'11 3/4 but I like to say 6".


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

huh said:


> Woohoo! I'm the shortest guy to post in this thread. I'm 5'5".
> 
> Edit: Ok, maybe not. Unless I really do count BetaBoy90 as a female.


I don't see why you wouldn't do such a thing??? I'm not sure what you're getting at with that comment.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

5.4.5"


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

5.5.5" 

I usually just say 5'6"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

5'8". I used to say 5'9" but really I was just kidding myself.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

5'11" since 8th grade.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I don't see why you wouldn't do such a thing??? I'm not sure what you're getting at with that comment.


Fine by me, especially considering the wallpaper choice ;O


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> 5.5.5"
> 
> I usually just say 5'6"


I'm in the same boat. Everytime I go to to the doctor, it changes. lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

6"1. My height accentuates my skinny-ness btw lol (for all the guys concerned bout teh height )


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6'5


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

5'8


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Kustamogen said:


> even in places that use the metric system most ppl do their height in feet/inches.....not sure why haha


Yes, I find this very weird. I live in a metric country, and people know their weight in pounds, not kg. But ask me what an ounce is and you'll get a blank stare.

5'4", for the record.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

5'2


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

4'11


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

5'10 I believe


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

5'4''

or

162cm


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

5'8"


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

AlisonWonderland said:


> 5'3
> I'm fun sized


Why, yes you are!

I'm 5'8.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

188cm / 6'2"

It's probably more accurate to say that I'm half a giraffe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kos said:


> 4'11


:lol yeah, right


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Approximately 5' 2"


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Curses all of you normal heighted people ;~;
5'0, beat that!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

EmptyRoom said:


> Curses all of you normal heighted people ;~;
> 5'0, beat that!


Short girls are hot! (Tall girls are too, but I feel weird about girls taller than me)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm yay tall.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

^ahaha

6'2, was 6' at 14, and 5'5" at 11, which was neat, except everyone thought i was held back ;x


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

5'7


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

1.83m


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

5'8


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

182.88 cm


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

5'2".


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

5' 11"


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

6'0"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Pretty short. 5"5'


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Another vote for the 5'5" club...

I'm attracted to short women so I guess that works out.


----------



## Bosonfield (Nov 29, 2010)

5'7". I'm usually attracted to girls who are just tall enough not to ever find me attractive (same height as me or slightly shorter). Woo!


----------



## Kittia (Feb 12, 2010)

5'... plus half an inch :b


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

6'3...... Ohhhhh yeeeaa 

Im a big mutha ****a..... Too bad im too scared to go to the college gym.... Id be huge.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

5' 8"


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

5'1" & a half!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am the shortest person in this thread so far. Somehow I am not surprised.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

5'11"


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

5'3" :yes


----------



## marielabete (Dec 14, 2010)

5' 1.5"


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

5' 10"

Have been experimenting with a diet of Guinness and Cabbage over the last 12 years to see if it helps me grow a bit taller.

Didnt work.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

about 5'10


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

5' 3", but I feel 7 feet tall!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

5'8" ish.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

155 cm


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

5'8"


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

5'1


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Come on, try and beat me! :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

4'9!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5'


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

6'2"

I still feel like a short-arse around most guys. So many dudes are like 6'4" these days.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm only just tall enough for all the good rollercoasters.... 151cm/5'1"

I swear I've been this height (or lack thereof) since I was about 12. :cry


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

5'8" rounded up a tiny bit, strangely I've managed to grow almost an inch in the last year, surely I should have stopped growing by now?! My weight has gone down a few pounds since I weighed myself at 5'7" though, so at least I'm not developing that gigantism thing.

I wouldn't mind being a couple of inches taller, but I don't care that much.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

3'6"
I was born with a birth defect that has left me with no legs below my kneecap


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

6'2"


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

5'7


----------



## Steelfox (Nov 10, 2003)

Exactly 6'. People use me for a measuring stick a lot lol.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

5'3 in a half


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

5'2.5"


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

5'6
I'm short. My teenage cousin is taller than me. :|


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

alot of you 5'8er's here. lol
joining the club :high5


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

Im 6'5 and growing. Im really skinny though


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

5'11''


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

6'3, high fives (if you can reach!), 6'3 isn't very tall actually...


----------



## Smug (Jan 1, 2011)

5'7"

Everybody is so tall here, somebody give me some growth pills. :b


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

Johny said:


> 6'3, high fives (if you can reach!), 6'3 isn't very tall actually...


 considering only 10% of the entire male poplulation is taller then 6 feet, id say its pretty tall


----------



## ubezo (Mar 19, 2009)

5'7"


----------



## snoopysimaginaryfriend (Jan 1, 2011)

5'1'' at a push.

Hmmmm, I guess I am very short :um


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

5'6"


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

6'0"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5'9"


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

6' 1" for real

(I hear most guys exaggerate their height by an inch or so -- maybe that's just on dating sites...)


----------



## Its Not Me Its You (Dec 30, 2010)

5'2"


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

5'11"


----------



## forestine (Apr 30, 2010)

5'0"


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube (Jan 3, 2011)

Either 5'11" or 6' even. I can't remember.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

5'11" or taller... I was 180cm last time I got measured at the doctors, which was about 6 months ago.

YAY for being tall!


----------



## wasteddays (Jan 2, 2011)

5' 4.75", though, I think I've likely shrunk some due to my advanced age.  I always wanted to be 6' and leggy or around 4' 9" and very petite. I am what I am.


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

5'8


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

rainbowOne said:


> 5'11" or taller... I was 180cm last time I got measured at the doctors, which was about 6 months ago.
> 
> YAY for being tall!


:high5


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

5'3"


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

5'10". I always wanted to reach 6 feet, that seemed like the perfect height. But alas it never happened, damn you 2 inches! I'm taller than both of my folks though so I can't complain.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 5'4". When it comes to height I've almost always been the shortest in school and amongst classmates. I like this fun little thread and getting to see how tall everyone else is on here.


----------



## Mariee (May 17, 2010)

5'2 here too haha.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

5'4"


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

5'7"

What I lack in height I make up in sophistication or some **** like that.


----------



## JustDani (Aug 18, 2010)

5'8"


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am 6' 5". I inherited my fathers genes 100%.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

5'4"


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

5'11"
hate it.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

5'5"


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

xtina said:


> 5'11"
> hate it.


Stand tall and proud!


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Stand tall and proud!


i caaaaannnttttt


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

5'5'' wish i was taller -_-


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm 6'1 or 187cm.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

xtina said:


> 5'11"
> hate it.


5'10" - also hate it.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> 5'10" - also hate it.


Why ! There is nothing wrong with being that tall.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

5'11


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

5'6. Maybe taller because I always slouch..


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

6'0


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

ak2218 said:


> 5'5'' wish i was taller -_-


hey im the same 5'5 or 168 cm, is that very short or something? i need to know plz D:


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuust under 5'10" . Very short in viking territory.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

About 5'6" or so.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Invisible_girl said:


> I'm 6'1 or 187cm.


:nw

:b


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

5' 10"

:roll


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

MindOverMood said:


> :nw
> 
> :b


Yeah,I've gotten that a lot over the years  I look up to you and that kind of stuff.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Taller than you would expect, but only if you expect me to be shorter than 6'1".


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

5' 8"

woohoo


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm 5'2". Girls are supposed to grow 2 inches after puberty, but someone stole mine. *pouty*


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

5'7


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

orchdorch925 said:


> I'm 5'2". Girls are supposed to grow 2 inches after puberty, but someone stole mine. *pouty*


I'm only 5'4" myself so it surely can't have been me hehe. :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

6'3''


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I've measured myself. I'm exactly 6 feet (slightly above in morning and slight above at night).

edit: I just realized how weird it is that we say "in" the morning and "at" night


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Last time I checked, 5'3", lol.


----------



## Ida (Jan 3, 2011)

LostInReverie said:


> 5'10" - also hate it.


5'11"

I don't hate it as much as I did. I still don't love it.


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

I think i'm 6'0 or 6'1


----------



## MelancholyPrincess (Jan 15, 2011)

5' 2"


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

5' 11'


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

5'5"... wouldn't mind being taller...


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

6'3...however everyone says, contrary to the laws of physics, that I must be shorter than this - to the point where I grew suspicious of my tape measure and used another, but no, I am _definitely_ 6'3, almost exactly.


----------



## Ida (Jan 3, 2011)

You know most men lie about their height, claiming to be 2 inches taller than what they really are. :wink

Like women lie about their weight.:duck


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Still 5'11, SO CLOSE :cry


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

orchdorch925 said:


> I'm 5'2". Girls are supposed to grow 2 inches after puberty, but someone stole mine. *pouty*


Aw I remember a nurse told me that I would be 5'5 when I was fully grown... but it was all lies D: 
I'm only 5'3 
So I think I'll go with the stolen theory as well.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

5'8 and I'm a guy.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

DarkHeartKid said:


> hey im the same 5'5 or 168 cm, is that very short or something? i need to know plz D:


lol well it is too me, most of all my friends are taller than me D:


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

My sister is 6 years younger than me and she is 4 inches taller


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

5'9"


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

5 10


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

5'11


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm 5'6"


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

5'8 I wish I was taller.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

5'5".


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

5'8


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

6'1"


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

CeilingStarer said:


> 6'2"
> 
> I still feel like a short-arse around most guys. So many dudes are like 6'4" these days.


Me too man. I'm taller than most adults over 30 but when it comes to kids my age I'm like average height.


----------



## ayu (Dec 8, 2010)

around 177cm.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

5'8... *sigh*


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

orchdorch925 said:


> I'm 5'2". Girls are supposed to grow 2 inches after puberty, but someone stole mine.


It was me, I'm sorry....I'm 5'10 (1.78 meters)


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

190cm (6'3")


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been around 6 ft for a few years. I think I'm between 6 ft and 6 ft 2.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

5.1


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't even know :| My doctor tells me 5'9"... but I thought I was 5'11"! and my 6'2" friend told me I'm not that much shorter than him and can't be only 5'9"! AHH!

So I'm either very average or slightly less average.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> I don't even know :| My doctor tells me 5'9"... but I thought I was 5'11"! and my 6'2" friend told me I'm not that much shorter than him and can't be only 5'9"! AHH!
> 
> So I'm either very average or slightly less average.


Looks like it's time to get out the measuring tape ;p


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

5'3 :sigh


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

6'0"


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

5'8:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

5'6"


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

6'0


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

5'6.5 and yes the .5 counts


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm just shy of 6' 1"


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

6'3" or maybe a shade under...


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

5'8"

My dad is 6' and my brother is 6'2"

Unfair


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Close to 5'7" ish


----------



## astrophysics (Feb 5, 2011)

6'2"

but i'd really like to be a million feet tall.


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

5'2''. Power to the shorties! I can fit into smaller spaces and have adapted well to climbing. Haha.


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

5'8


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

5'4


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

6'5


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

6'4"


----------



## Serenwib (Feb 1, 2011)

5'6"


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

5'7"


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

5' 10½"


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Six foot tall and bullet proof.


----------



## coreyy (Feb 9, 2011)

6,2.5


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm 5 feet 4 inches


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Colhad75 said:


> Six foot tall and bullet proof.


I like that "and bullet proof"


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> I like that "and bullet proof"


I'm not really 6ft tall, that is just a common phrase. I'm more about 5ft7 or 5ft8 there abouts.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

5ft 8


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

About 6 ft. Me tape measure always seems to scurry off whenever I need to measure my height, the bugger.


----------



## Bl00no (Feb 11, 2011)

Uh, 5'0-5'1.
I STILL HAVE TIME TO GROW THOUGH... Q_Q /SOB


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm 5 feet and proud of it


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm 176cm.. If anyone here should use the Metric System......


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

I am 5'7".


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

About 6'3" I think.


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

5'9"


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

4'11 but 5'1 with my heels on
high five to all my fellow shorties!:high5
Goodside: I can fit in super small things, and get discounts
Badside: I get carded alot, ppl assume I'm like 15-17 when I'm really almost 20!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

We counting .5's now?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I grew recently, now I'm 6'1.275"


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Lots of giants on this site.


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

5'4


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Cheesecake said:


> Lots of giants on this site.


Is 6'5" the tallest there's been? I really,really pity anyone who has SA who is like 6'8"+...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

TallGuy87 is 6'7 I believe


----------



## USC Trojan (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm 6'2"


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

5"6


----------



## Tessabelle (Jan 29, 2011)

178cm. and that's the only thing most people remember about me.


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

5 foot 10


----------



## Beelei (Feb 17, 2011)

5'2


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Only 5'11'', but my girlfriend is a shorty so..... woot!


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

5'10"


----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

5'4 and I wish I was like 5'11. I loveeee long legs!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

5'8"ish


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

5 foot 4 with shoes =(


----------



## Neil Jack (Feb 20, 2011)

5'10''


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Nathan Talli said:


> Only 5'11'', but my girlfriend is a shorty so..... woot!


"only"?
pfftt thats above average!

I am only 5'8".
And I can use "only" legitimately! :b


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

every time i measure myself barefooted i am always over 6 feet but not really close to the next inch.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

5'6". Would be nice to have just a little bit more, but I'll live.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

5'7"


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

5'6" to 5'7", somewhere around there.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm 5'6.


----------



## Trololo (Mar 8, 2011)

5'2


----------



## Lelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

i'm 4'11".. too short


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Nathan Talli said:


> 5'11''


:ditto


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5'2" (...I wish I was taller, but I take after my mum, soo)


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm only 4'11. I like being that short sometimes but other times it's a pain.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I"m 5'3


----------



## TheDarkPassenger (Mar 15, 2011)

6'0" on the dot.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

I wish a little bit talla', I wish I was a balla', I wish I had a girl that looked good, I would call hr'... o wait I'm 6'3" I don't really need to be any taller.

But I wish I had a rabbit in hat with a bat and a 64 impala'


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

5'9, people say I'm tall often. I'm almost 6'0 in heels. :shock


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

175cm (5'9").


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a shortie. 5'2''.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Judith said:


> 5'8''. I'm always surprised at the number of guys who lie about their age. I've run into a good number of guys shorter than me who claim to be 5'10" on up, lol.


u mean height?


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm 5,4 and awesome hahah except for when I goto the Dr, Dentists, Public benches e.t.c when my legs barely touch the ground hheheh


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Tess4u said:


> 4'11 but 5'1 with my heels on
> high five to all my fellow shorties!:high5
> Goodside: I can fit in super small things, and get discounts
> Badside: I get carded alot, ppl assume I'm like 15-17 when I'm really almost 20!


Petite is awesome


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

5'4 I wish i was a little taller


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

5' 4"


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

About 5'8?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

5' 0"


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

About 5'5"


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm 5'4"...So basically I'm just average-sized.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

5'1"

So freak'in short. -_-;


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

5'4. People say I'm considered tall because of my race, but I'd like to be a bit taller...


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

5'4"


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

5 10


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

6'0" with no shoes...I'd love to be at 6'2" without shoes so I could be a bit taller and then be 6'3" with shoes which would be perfect height....why couldn't I grow 2 more inches!! I was almost there damn it...


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

6'1 and a half


----------

